# Hi to all Members



## anne123 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone I'm One Of The New Member in This Forum Before Posting to This Forum I Thought First to Introduce My Self,I'm Anne 24 year Old and my hobbies are reading health and beauty related magzines,Doing Forum Posting in Health related Forum hope this will forum all latest updates related to the health and beauty.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, welcome to speckta x


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

Anne!


----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## MissResha (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## anne123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank's To all Of You For Welcoming me,I Like This Forum very Much.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Anne - welcome!


----------



## SweetPink (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi sweetie
Im new here too, so just wanted to say hi and welcome froma  fellow newb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great site here! xxx


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello! Welcome here


----------

